# Is this a Safe Boat down there?



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

I just got bought a "94" bass tracker PRO 17 w/a 25hp merc on the back.
Always wanted to fish,cruise the river I live up in Summit County and NEVER
been on the BIG OHIO yet. Thanks in anvance


----------



## webothfish (Mar 28, 2008)

Ivefished it in a 14 ft aluminum with 9.9 for years. you'll be fine just watch the barges.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I have a 16 ft deep v Fisher that I've taken down there many times. You'll have no problems. There are some big boats, like barges and such, but they move so slow and leave a relatively small wake, trust me, with just a little common sense, you'll be surprised how safe the river is compared to many average lakes. After you factor in all the different species of fish there are, you'll love it. One of my favorite fishing spots!!


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

just go when flow is average. it can be hairy after a good rain.


----------



## cbxtoby (Oct 24, 2010)

http://water.weather.gov/ahps2/hydrograph.php?wfo=iln&gage=ccno1 check this site for river flow. My personal rule of thumb is anything over 30' at Cincinnati you fight logs and trash catching your lines, rising river worse, falling river not bad as far as trash. At 26'6 to 27' almost like a lake with alot fewer boats, as always be aware of your surroundings.


----------



## duxsrus (Mar 3, 2011)

All good information, well mostly. I would avoid really windy days in a boat that size cause there will be some good sized rollers. Watch out for big boats, like barges and such, because although they do move slow they leave a relatively HUGE wake. Them big cruisers will drive right by a fisherman while plowing water and not give 2 chits about you. Just be smart and defensive minded.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

There's a few members from Summit County that fish the Ohio River from a boat, me included. I use a 14' deep V with a 25hp. PM me your number and I can call you and fill you in on launches and pools to fish that are close to you.
Also the COE have navigation charts that have a wealth of info on them. 

Mark Hicks has a book out called Fishing the Ohio River that drastically cuts the learning curve on a numbers of species.

As snake said it's very safe and with all the different species to go after, it's an awesome fishery. The flats and channels are a blast.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

you shouldnt have any worries with that boat. as anywhere elce common sence goes along ways. i have boated with a 16' tri hull open bow and a 15' deep v runabout. and never had a problem or worries. just stay out from the back of those big barges, they really churn up the water.
sherman


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

on another note.... if you pull up to an island ,don't assume the water next to it is shallow. did that once and the water was 17 ft deep.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

I fished the river out of a 17' Tracker for years and a few things come to mind in the way of safety,
Be very careful around the locks, if you are near the wall next to the lock when a barge comes out it will suck you into their path.
Be careful where and how you anchor.
Watch for debris
and
as duxsrus said, the wind can cause some HUGE waves sometimes, and you may not know there there until you round a bend.

Be careful and as everyone has stated it is an amazing fishery.....good fishing!


----------

